# Why no love for Bataleon?



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

And no, I'm not sponsored by them, not nearly good enough for that. I just love the feel of their boards and want others to experience it too. TBT is not for everyone, but if you havn't tried it, you really should.


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

If you search the forum for Bataleon you'll see more people raving about it than the contrary. Like me. So there *is* love for Bataleon. The reason you think there isn't is probably that it is simply lesser known/used/sold in the US which makes for the largest parts of the community here. At least, that is my impression - and I also have no idea why it is like that. Maybe too much other brands already got their piece of the cake and there isn't room for more, no matter how good it is? Maybe they don't care a lot about marketing in the US?



> But the first time I rode my ET down the mountain I knew getting used to TBT would be a good thing, unlike any board with rocker.


I'm not sure I get your point here. TBT and rocker are completely different techs, you could even have rocker and TBT in one board. Also I'm not sure why learning one tech would be bad and another wouldn't. In fact I think the more different boards you can ride properly, the better a boarder you will be. It's like with bicycles. If you know how to propelry ride bmx, 'normal', race and DH bikes, that usually makes you a better rider overall and more likely to be able adapt to non-standard situations on any of them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I didn't enjoy my time on the ET.

I don't like the way TBT feels as you get air, whether from ollie press or lip sent. Wonky and scary.


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I had ET for two years, couldn't be happier about the fact I broke it and bought a new board. I just didn't progress AT ALL with it in park. With new board it is a completely different story. I don't know why but I just didn't feel natural on the ET. Plus it broke rather easily and is a rather heavy board compared to my other boards.


----------



## BoardChitless (Mar 11, 2013)

Their tech makes too much sense. There is love, but there are many who choose to devalue something of value(for no reason, but to look cool and/or knowledgable to others). The world we live in...

Batelon's have tremendous value for certain riders. For me, they are my goto of sleighs. Went from just me a couple yrs ago, to now, 3 of my bro's rip 3BT. Have a 4th & 5th contemplating.

I believe they're trending personally. Not like the NS craze out West, but more riders realize the utility of raised contact edges. Manu's are changing their game because of Bataleon's 3BT. If there's not much rider love, the industry has taken notice. Engineers and board manu's see the simple logic.

Arbor and Endeavor are copying off Bataleon as we speak... Bet more co's do sooner than later.

Many riders give no love, and just rant about something that ultimately has value to them... I'd bet 90% of riders would love Bataleon's on the right day.

Nonetheless, you can't teach style, so let half the market of boarders just be followers looking for something to "catch the eye". The tech is there for Bataleon, so give it time, and one day, the tech will be appreciated by the masses. I rave about 3BT for many innovations on snowboards.

Problem is - more shredders need to demo/shred a Bataleon. 

My several loves... Never have to unstrap on cat's like I used to, plow through double digit pow, catch-free in skinny glades, bomb the mountain with quicker edges, and land sometimes off a booter when I should have ate chit. I could go on, and get more specific, but those are the biggies.

My cons are finding a legit ship to do the wax/sharpen specifc to the tech. Good luck with finding someone who can grind a 3BT base. Also, if not pressed, going off a lip has a different feel, but this happens pretty rare for me as I'm usually pressed before a jump.

The love will come... Peeps just need to use 'n abuse them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like you don't know much about board profiles.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I'm a fan. Started out on a Riot, then to NS, then a Smokin' Big Wig, now back to a Bataleon (Flyer). Didn't have a problem with the other boards but always had fond memories of the Riot.


----------



## polorize (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm probably going to pick up a camel toe before the start of next season.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

honeycomb said:


> I'd never strap into a straight rocker board unless I just wanted to only hit some rails and butter all day. All the different combo cam/rock/cam, roc/cam/roc and whatever else just doesn't feel right and they all wash out on high speed carves and don't have the pop or feel for big jumps.


I guess it's a personal thing, I've never experienced any of what you describe in the above quote. And why not just get a fully proper camber deck? (Nothing against Bat...)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Paid Shill.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fwiw I wanted to like it, but there was no way


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Never ridden it, but three questions.

1. Wouldn't you have to push this board further to get it on edge? I could see the positives with euro carving for dummies, but if you were just cruising, wouldn't it be more lean than you might want to just cruise?

2. Isn't there less surface area for lazy popping off your tail? 

3. Is it super squirely on faults?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't spent enough time on TBT to comment much on it, but I rode snowklinger's ET and didn't much care for it. Wouldn't mind trying a TBT board with a softer flex on it though. That Evil Twin was aptly named.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

love the bataleon boss just wish they made it longer. Will probably sell it and get a jam or Goliath next year.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Clearly you haven't done much searching. Although Bataleon isn't mentioned as much these days as it used to be, there are tons of threads on their boards. I should know, I owned just about every board in their lineup over several years. They're awesome in many ways like you mentioned, terrain park, pow, beginners/intermediates, etc...however in the end you can get way better edgehold with other base profiles and can charge harder. Still, they're fun surfy boards which is what alot of companies seem to be migrating towards these days in their own ways--Bataleon just accomplishes the same with TBT. I think they've tweaked the shape over the years, so I would be curious to see how they ride these days...


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Never ridden it, but three questions.
> 
> 1. Wouldn't you have to push this board further to get it on edge? I could see the positives with euro carving for dummies, but if you were just cruising, wouldn't it be more lean than you might want to just cruise?
> 
> ...


1. Yes of course. However the angle is like 2, 3 degrees maybe which is'nt exactly a lot in comparision with the angle you have to tilt your board to do any sort of carving anyway. Also the edge angles themselves are 0/90 degrees (as far as I know, at least on my Riot) whereas a standard board has something like 1/89 there.

2. On ice yes, on anything less hard I would say no because the board would be in the snow deep enough for the entire tail to be in contact with it. Never really had problems with it anyway.

3. Not that I encountered. Less likely to catch an edge though.


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

On my older ET, the board lacked everywhere that wasn't TBT. The base wasn't that fast and didn't hold wax at all. Its supposed to be some sintered/extruded combo but it seemed to be the worst of both worlds and it would dry up after like 6 hours. The flex was a lot stiffer than I expected, too. I guess that's more my fault. It really wasn't that playful.

TBT is great, though. Super quick edge-to-edge even though the board is wider than any other that I've ridden. Held an edge really well on soft snow and was decent on hardpack. There is a tiny bit of squirreliness in the flats where the board wants to turn if you have it flat based. I have to wave my arms around to get righted without going on edge.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Never ridden it, but three questions.
> 
> 1. Wouldn't you have to push this board further to get it on edge? I could see the positives with euro carving for dummies, but if you were just cruising, wouldn't it be more lean than you might want to just cruise?


The shape means it almost rolls edge to edge, really quick, so while you might move the board a little further, it feels natural and easy.

Agree with the other comment about the surfy feel. I'm not surprised to see other board cos experimenting with similar ideas.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd love to try their boards but it's difficult to find them where i ride, Tahoe. Their US operation is bare bones by the looks of it. Much stronger in Europe where they have a bigger following. Also, I'm not sure what to try...the website makes it seem like a lot of their boards are pretty soft but then I read a lot of comments on how stiff the likes of the ET is...not sure I've got a good idea of their stiffness rating system...if anyone would like to suggest a board I should demo I'd appreciate it...no park, just all mountain cruising for me but don't want something too soft...


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

Goliath and the jam. But I ride the boss all mountain.


----------

